# Huffy Trophy CS year identification?



## SteveG (Mar 13, 2022)

Hey guys I have a Huffy Trophy CS actually 2 of them.  Wanted to know if there’s anyway to know what year they are 68-70 or just one year or any numbers to tell and where the #s would be?  Any info would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks, Steve


----------



## SteveG (Mar 13, 2022)

Other than condition the only things that seem different are the rear fender mount on the crusty one has a wide mount and the nicer one w the tall sissy bar has a small tab for the rear fender mount and the headset seems to have more of a rake/chopper style slant to it.


----------



## bloo (Mar 13, 2022)

Start with the rear dropouts next to the rear axle. You might have to take those sissy bars loose to see. That is the expected spot for 68-70. If it isn't there, look under the bottom bracket (crank). If they are a couple of years(?) newer than what you think, there will be numbers on the headtube as well as the rear dropout. Post pics of what you find.


----------



## rfeagleye (Mar 14, 2022)

Steve, the serial number is on the left side rear dropout. It will be a number, then a letter, I would imagine your bikes will be something like 0H or 0C or 1H or 1C. The H means it was made in Ohio, the C made in CA. I sort of forget what exactly the C plant for Huffy was. The rest of the serial number doesn't tell you anything, it is just a consecutive number for manufacture.

Great bikes!


----------



## SteveG (Mar 14, 2022)

Thanks for the info guys!  Looks like both bikes are 1970 Ohio bikes.  There were some differences in them tho even tho both are 1970 Ohio they each have a different style rear fender mount as pic shows and one has a Bendix rear brake hub with the front rim U 411 on axle and the other bike has an Excel II rear hub w a front rim axle marked MARK 80.  Any idea on those differences?


----------

